# 18" samarkand wheels on 2.0T Passat?



## artvandalay (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm looking to buy a 2008 2.0T w/ the stock 16" wheels and then putting the 18" Samarkand wheels on it. Does anyone foresee any problems w/ this? I started a thread in the Passat forum & then I found this forum which is more appropriate, here is the link to the other thread 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3676889
Thanks


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

yes. YOu need to buy the OEM suspension limiters to prevent the wheels from rubbing on the top of fender liners. (This is VW's recommendation)


_Modified by GT17V at 12:02 AM 2-12-2008_


----------



## artvandalay (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: (GT17V)*

Do I need them even if i dont upgrade my suspension to the "Sport Suspension", which is 15 mm lower. Will it look right w/ the 18 Samarkand w/out the sport suspension?


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: (artvandalay)*

I think so. It's probably due to softer springs from the standard suspension that causes this issue.


----------



## SIR ANDROID184 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: (GT17V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_yes. YOu need to buy the OEM suspension limiters to prevent the wheels from rubbing on the top of fender liners. (This is VW's recommendation)










.......I think all the op would have to do is roll the fender lips, if there is even lips not sure on his passat.....and its all in the offset...get the right offset with the right size tire and you should be good


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: (SIR ANDROID184)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SIR ANDROID184* »_








.......I think all the op would have to do is roll the fender lips, if there is even lips not sure on his passat.....and its all in the offset...get the right offset with the right size tire and you should be good

the samarkand wheels are one of the OEM wheels for the Passat.
What happens is with the recommended tire size, 235/40 r18, it is acutally slightly taller than 215/55 r16 and 235/45 r17 tires.


----------

